# Ambilight para pc con tres intregados baratisimos



## miguelca53 (Mar 4, 2010)

lo encontre en elektor del 2009 si a alguien le interesa pongo el circuito y la explicacion en ingles


----------



## mauu (May 27, 2011)

hola amigo, me interesa la idea pero no entiendo para que esta el 555 y el ic2 (a y b) creo que podria funcionar sin eso, ademas le falta poner los transistores y los leds.
Vos hiciste el circuito??


----------



## miguelca53 (Jun 7, 2011)

lo encontre pero todavia no lo probe me gustaria hacerlo pero no tengo tiempo con dos talleres y uno de nautica ya casi no me queda tiempo para rascarme el higo si te animas a hacerlo o simularlo te agradeceria te cuento que tengo como 10 proyectos a mediop hacer y no puedo terminar nada


----------



## diegoja (Jun 7, 2011)

muy bueno, parece bastante sencillo, si alguien lo arma que postee los resultados, voy a tratar de armarlo pero esta semanas q vienen me matan con parciales y entregas en la facu.


----------

